

Three years undercover with the identity thieves - ccraigIW
http://www.infoworld.com/news/feeds/09/01/20/Three-years-undercover-with-the-identity-thieves.html?source=gs

======
h34t
Interesting article. About ten years ago I stumbled into some IRC channels
where people were trading credit card numbers, sharing information about how
they operate, etc. For curiosity's sake, I hung around and chatted there for a
couple of months. It was fascinating, but I was very surprised at how freely
thieves were speaking / showing themselves online. It looks like little has
changed.

~~~
cstejerean
There was some notice usually on such channels that was attempting to forbid
the usage of the channel by law enforcement agents. I don't remember the
wording but the strange thing was that people believed that such a notice
would just work and they could freely discuss everything.

~~~
ComputerGuru
It could (theoretically) make any data gathered during that log session
illegal in a court of law, depending on how it's worded.

While EULAs are on shaky legal ground, they do at least give you some form of
protection that a good lawyer can use to invalidate a case on technical
grounds.

~~~
boredguy8
Give me three cases where this defense was used successfully, 'cause I call
shenanigans.

------
crsmith
"ATM and point-of-sale skimming devices that could be hooked up to legitimate
machines to steal information"

This week a friend twittered that her credit card information was stolen from
a RedBox DVD dispenser. Her bank informed her about it, but they didn't say
how it was accomplished. Now I know how.

------
allenbrunson
another angle of this same story was submitted here a couple of weeks ago:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=421521>

